# Hapkido NYC



## Omar B (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys.  Just wanted to ask a few questions regarding Hapkido schools in NYC.

Firstly, I have martial arts experience.  I have/had a junior black belt in Seido Karate and a brown belt in Choi Kwang Do.  After doing CKD I fell in love with Korean MA but sadly there are no CKD schools in NYC I have to look elsewhere.  I'm a big fan of circular movement, not snapping the knees out on kicks or snapping out the elbows on punches.

I checked out these 2 TKD schools near my house but it's all kids!  Even the advanced class I see mostly kids so that's clearly not for me being 26 in a class of 14 year olds.  I would love if they were good though because both are within 5 blocks and that's a plus around winter instead of taking a trip to the subway and riding somewhere further from home.

Truthfully I would love to find a good, traditional HKD school that does not try to combine both TKD and HKD into one class session.  I find that a coach trying to teach two arts in one class does a disservice to everyone.

So does anyone know some good traditional HKD schools in NYC (my zip code is 11421).  What would be cool is one that teaches TKD also, but in a different class because I would love to learn both.

Thanks.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't gone myself as a student, only visited, but the school on 14th street [URL="http://www.happykicks.com/"]World Martial Arts[/URL] seemed to be a great place for non-TKD Hapkido. They aren't anti-TKD by any means (they are actually a very friendly/smiley bunch), but they are a Hapkido school, not a TKD school. I would at least check them out.
Did you got to Seido Honbu on 23rd?


----------



## Omar B (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Man, thanks for the input.  It took me till today to reply to you because for some reason this site would not let me log in with my correct name and password!  Weird huh?  Somebody should look into the site's log in problems.

Oh, and no, I didnt go to the Seido school here in NYC.  I have visited ($130 a month, damn!) but I grew up in FL and that's where I did it.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 7, 2007)

At Seido you can get the price down from 130 to like 90 or something with some of the payment plan options, plus it's Honbu 

When I went over to the Hapkido school on 14th I was very impressed and probably would be there now if I hadn't accidentally discovered the Seido Honbu on 23rd. I always wanted to take a Japanese style because I love the katas, so I went with the kata. 

But again, that Hapkido school seems like a good one, the master is very cool and will definitely take the time to show you around and answer any questons you might have. I'd be interested in hearing what you think of the school of you go over and check it out.

jim


----------



## Omar B (Nov 7, 2007)

As I said man, I did many years of Seido, I've got a Junior Black belt, I've done that and I wanna learn something new.  After learning Choi Kwang Do with it's more circular movments, it's easier on the joints.  I hate snapping out my elbows and especially knees since my right knee's pretty bad off at times.  I prefer movments that are more fluid where the fist goes out, hits the target and returns to ready position in one movment (plus circular moments tend to be more powerfull in my experience), not just snapping it out there.


----------

